# Tailor?



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Greeting people! *waves*

I am/have been looking for a tailor to put me a suit together. I have been around all the malls and because I am quite an unusual shape am finding it difficult to find a suit that fits properly. I am looking to get 2/3 suits made up in one go to get it over with. Any kind person suggest a good tailor (mens) and a rough idea of how much they are likely to charge.

Yours hopefully!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want a suit made to measure get yourself to Satwa. There are quite a few tailors on Plant Street (& just behind it). They should do you a bespoke suit from around Dhs 400 depending on fabric & style. 

Satwa is THE area for tailors. Note that many of the shops are closed each day betwee 12/1pm and 4pm.

-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats really helpful thank you Elphaba. I shall take a mooch down there this week and see what the spoils are!!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Some friends of mine have used Whistle and Flute in Satwa and said it was good - don't know what the prices were like though


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Satwa is great. If you can't buy it there, chances are it doesn't exist!

Plant Street isn't really called that, but I can never remember it's real name and everyone calls it Plant Street anyway, so just ask for that. And yes, there are a lot of shops selling plants. Try Whistle & Flute for bespoke suits - it is sort of behind the row of shops selling plants.

Satwa is home to the famous Ravi's - a cheap & cheerful Indian restuarant/cafe that everyone should visit once. Rydges Plaza Hotel on the roundabout is another place to make a note of. Doesn't look anything from the outside, but contains several decent bars and restuarants.



-


----------



## tomoli (Jul 18, 2008)

Can anyone recommend anywhere in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

I don’t move out to Dubai until November. But I will be there for a few days from the end of this week. I have read lots about tailoring services and I would really like to get a dress made while I am there. I just wonder if this is really realistic: I am in Dubai from Saturday, but will be flying back to the UK on the following Thursday. I am only seriously contemplating this, because I was overwhelmed by how quick and efficient the service was when it came to getting curtains for an apartment (fabric chosen Saturday, measured Monday, curtains up Wednesday!) Does anybody have any experience of tailoring services? Does anybody have a view on whether this is realistic, or will I be wasting my time to try and get something so fast?

I will try the recommendations here, although perhaps Whistle & Flute is more geared to mens suits than dresses? If anybody could recommend a tailor, along with address or (better!) directions, that would be extremely helpful, given limited time.

Many thanks!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

maryos said:


> I don’t move out to Dubai until November. But I will be there for a few days from the end of this week. I have read lots about tailoring services and I would really like to get a dress made while I am there. I just wonder if this is really realistic: I am in Dubai from Saturday, but will be flying back to the UK on the following Thursday. I am only seriously contemplating this, because I was overwhelmed by how quick and efficient the service was when it came to getting curtains for an apartment (fabric chosen Saturday, measured Monday, curtains up Wednesday!) Does anybody have any experience of tailoring services? Does anybody have a view on whether this is realistic, or will I be wasting my time to try and get something so fast?
> 
> I will try the recommendations here, although perhaps Whistle & Flute is more geared to mens suits than dresses? If anybody could recommend a tailor, along with address or (better!) directions, that would be extremely helpful, given limited time.
> 
> Many thanks!


i had suits made in asia before....48 hour service is possible depending on how many fittings you want...

btw - is this also the place to go for curtains??


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

maryos said:


> I don’t move out to Dubai until November. But I will be there for a few days from the end of this week. I have read lots about tailoring services and I would really like to get a dress made while I am there. I just wonder if this is really realistic: I am in Dubai from Saturday, but will be flying back to the UK on the following Thursday. I am only seriously contemplating this, because I was overwhelmed by how quick and efficient the service was when it came to getting curtains for an apartment (fabric chosen Saturday, measured Monday, curtains up Wednesday!) Does anybody have any experience of tailoring services? Does anybody have a view on whether this is realistic, or will I be wasting my time to try and get something so fast?
> 
> I will try the recommendations here, although perhaps Whistle & Flute is more geared to mens suits than dresses? If anybody could recommend a tailor, along with address or (better!) directions, that would be extremely helpful, given limited time.
> 
> Many thanks!


As mentioned by others Satwa is the place to go. The street is near to Iranian Hospital. It links Iranian hospital and Satwa bus station. There is a Super market opposite to the plant shops. ( New West Zone supermarket).


----------



## lambstew (Feb 18, 2009)

The answer perhaps is Moderntailor. it's an online shop where you can design you own shirts. Living abroad makes it hard for me to establish relationships with reliable tailors. So i have to look for ways to just stick with one tailor and buy shirts online. Shirts get delivered to me in any address. though, it took me a while to measure myself. had to research online on how to measure myself. eventually found moderntailor through this blog: Shirts Dress Shirts Custom Shirts Tailor Shirts but the website is shirts, dress shirt, men dress shirt, shirt design, custom shirt, custom tailor, Custom Tailored Shirts, Men's Dress Shirts, Bespoke Shirts shirts have good quality i must say


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Royal Fashion in Jumeirah Beach Hotel and there main shop in Bur Dubai opposite Burjuman do fantastic suits. 

The Bur Dubai one is cheaper.... because of there shop rental e.t.c but they does hundreds of different syles and fabrics, saville row cotton, Italian, french.

Really good stuff...


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

marc said:


> Royal Fashion in Jumeirah Beach Hotel and there main shop in Bur Dubai opposite Burjuman do fantastic suits.
> 
> The Bur Dubai one is cheaper.... because of there shop rental e.t.c but they does hundreds of different syles and fabrics, saville row cotton, Italian, french.
> 
> Really good stuff...


Marc, what's the average cost of a suit there?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

It really depends on everything, 

the cut, the material e.t.c - level of details.

But you can get a top class one for 2000 AED, plus they will give you a good deal on shirts there as well all fitted with initials on the cuff !!


----------

